# Public Transportation - Lisboa?!



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

Whats the easiest way to get from (center) Lisboa to Porto Salvo(public transp.)?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Get the Metro to cais do sodre, linha azul, blue line, then take the train to either cascais or carcavelos, both trains will stop at Porto Salvo.


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks so much Silvers. 

Is there any general 'public transportation planning - website' in Portugal(Like a website where you insert 'from' and 'to' - and then it suggests trips)? Tried to google it in Portuguese but didnt find any


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Metropolitano de Lisboa, E.P.E. for the metro

Carris - Transportes Pblicos Lisboa for the buses & trams

Routes for routes


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Also CP Passengers :: CP :: (English Language version) for local and national rail service and ---Rede Nacional de Expressos--- for national coach travel


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks. Its a shame they don't have any website which combines all types of transport. But thanks anyway, it will still be helpful in general


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you make yourself familiar with Carris site posted by Siobhán think you'll find it covers most Lisboa journeys


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay Canoeman, thanks


----------

